
Don’t Call Me a Millennial – I’m an Old Millennial - ryan_j_naughton
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2017/04/two-types-of-millennials.html
======
Markoff
i find it amusing when i am considered millennial because i was born in
beginning of 80s, since i abandoned Facebook, never been on Twitter,
Instagram, Snapchat and other nonsense, but i remember BBS, Fido, connecting
modem sound, turbo buttons, ZX spectrum,C64, etc.

while my cousin who is like bit more than 10 years younger feel already like
entirely different generation with all his social crap and online games

though it's also funny how some people think smartphone is new millennial
thing, i was using extensively my mobile already in 90s more as smartphone/PDA
than many people nowadays and later in 00s i was already emailing, chatting,
surfing, listening music, playing games long time before iPhone was
introduced, though young people tend to think we were on trees before

recently i read comments to YouTube video (A long way home or something like
that about walking through China and growing beard) where were young people
suspicious how good was quality of photos in some video in 2009 as if before
smartphones we didn't have good handheld cameras, seem to me that newer
generation is more shallow and ignorant with shorter and shorter attention
span, now we were pretty ignorant and shallow in 90s too, but at least we
could keep attention to something without being disturbed by every present
social media

~~~
saurik
[https://qz.com/252456/what-it-feels-like-to-be-the-last-
gene...](https://qz.com/252456/what-it-feels-like-to-be-the-last-generation-
to-remember-life-before-the-internet/)

------
AndrewKemendo
Yea it's a weird thing for anyone who was born from 1980-1990.

The pace of change has been too great for the ends of the spectra to have
similar life experiences.

If you were born in 1980 you probably didn't have a home computer before you
were a teenager. If you were born in 1990 you more than likely did.

Born in 1980 in the US? Sept 11 and the following 15 years of wars probably
had a major impact on your job. Born in 1990? You probably only marginally
remember 9/11.

Someone born in 1980 probably got wiped out in the 2008 recession. Someone
from 1990 just started college.

Etc... So the groups are way too different to fall into the same category.

------
theandrewbailey
I agree, but I identify specifically as "Generation Y", because that's what we
were called before all this smartphone and social media stuff was a thing.

------
wolfgke
An interesting discussion about this topic can be found at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/5lgnqf/could_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/5lgnqf/could_someone_explain_me_all_that_millenial_stuff/)

